# Gout remedies that work



## brisie (26/11/20)

Was diagnosed about 4 years ago and only took colchicine pills that are a pain to take.
Anyway I've been caught out and stuck in Cambodia since January this year where we have to go the bar every night and drink 50 to 75 cent schooners until late the gout was starting to take it's toll my ankles and feet.
A Khmer friend got me on to sliced ginger in a mug with boiling water and drink. I've just started putting it with the 3 in 1 coffee which tastes surprisingly good.
I've got 5 mates in the same boat here and all are saying it's clearing up after about 4 days of having one or more cups a day. Mine hasn't returned since I've been doing this. However it will return if I stop taking it for a few days.
The thing I like best about this is you get a mini liver detox with this method too.

My brother in-law back in OZ swears by taking tummeric pills from a health food shop says it's been 2 years since he's had it.

There are no health food shops here that sell that I bought fresh tummeric greated it and added boiling water. Stained everything yellow and made me shit all the time so I wouldn't recommend the fresh way.


----------



## Vini2ton (27/11/20)

Allopurinol, at a rate prescribed by a doctor after having your uric acid levels checked. Can still get attacks but not as severe as red-hot football-foot. Kidney stones are the most dangerous issue I believe. A few AFDs might help. It's a prick of thing.


----------



## brisie (27/11/20)

Vini2ton said:


> A few AFDs might help. It's a prick of thing.



Whats an AFD?

I see older blokes that need to take a pill for this and a pill for that I'm hoping I don't end up down that path later in life. Don't really want to change my drinking habits either.
Been taking notes at first on what I've consumed so when a flare up occurs i can go back and see if something new could have caused it.
So far I've pinned 2 liter tetra reconstituted berry golden circle orange juice and anything with lots of food colouring like the girlyman alcopop Spy coolers Barcardie breezers and J&B whiskey.

I'm really interested in getting into brewing ginger beer as a second drink when i get back and seeing if it helps at all.


----------



## The7 (27/11/20)

The dreaded ADF.. 
Alcohol free day


----------



## Grmblz (27/11/20)

ADF: Australian Defence Force
AFD: Alcohol Free Day.
Two very different things.


----------



## kadmium (27/11/20)

Grmblz said:


> ADF: Australian Defence Force
> AFD: Alcohol Free Day.
> Two very different things.


Theres 13 blokes in the ADF going to have a few AFDs pretty soon I think....


But yeah, as you get older you either stop pursuing those things that give you issues or deal with them. I for one, found Red Wine gives me a big itchy reaction so I just don't do it.


----------



## BrewLizard (28/11/20)

brisie said:


> Mine hasn't returned since I've been doing this. However it will return if I stop taking it for a few days.


Correlation != causation.

Amongst the best evidence-based treatments for _prevention _of acute gout are allopurinol and reducing alcohol intake.



brisie said:


> I see older blokes that need to take a pill for this and a pill for that I'm hoping I don't end up down that path later in life. Don't really want to change my drinking habits either.


lol


----------



## brisie (28/11/20)

The whole point of the thread was a natural product that works or helps elevate it . I've suggested 2 already. Then again everyone is different some may work for some but not for others. Taking more drugs like allopurinol is helping in one way but could be damaging some other part of your body or may not mix well with other medication.

First getting this problem I read pineapple juice and celery was good. None of that worked for me but I'm amazed at how root ginger family works as an anti-inflammatory and a preventative same as allopurinol


----------



## kadmium (28/11/20)

brisie said:


> The whole point of the thread was a natural product that works or helps elevate it . I've suggested 2 already. Then again everyone is different some may work for some but not for others. Taking more drugs like allopurinol is helping in one way but could be damaging some other part of your body or may not mix well with other medication.
> 
> First getting this problem I read pineapple juice and celery was good. None of that worked for me but I'm amazed at how root ginger family works as an anti-inflammatory and a preventative same as allopurinol


I take Ginger and Garlic raw when I feel a cold coming on (I pretty much eat half a tube of each from the fresh section at coles) and I swear by it. 

Ginger is also great for alleviating upset stomachs and has been used for thousands of years in traditional medicines. 

Correlation doesn't equal causation but then again I notice when I use worms instead of strawberries I catch more fish.


----------



## BrewLizard (28/11/20)

Ginger has some anti-emetic effects. That's about it.

Pineapple juice and celery have no effect. Ginger and garlic have absolutely zero effect on the intensity or duration of a cold. High dose zinc has been shown to perhaps reduce the duration of a cold by 1 day, but the risk of permanent ageusia/anosmia pretty much outweighs that benefit.

Look, I get that everyone wants a magic fix for things that is "natural", and the placebo effect and confirmation bias are real things. For example, all the times Kadmium thought he was at the start of a cold – but wasn't – and took ginger and garlic, he "fixed it it". And all the times he got an actual cold and took ginger and garlic, he thought "ah well, it usually works". It's a well-studied effect and we see it all the time.

If there were evidence for these things, I'd stop prescribing allopurinol and put my patients on ginger, lemon, celery or whatever non-evidence-based, no-mechanism-of-action food asap.

At the end of the day, you're free to use whatever natural remedy that _doesn't work_ if it makes you feel better, and if it saves you side effects from prescription meds and you tolerate the underlying condition without long-term pain and damage, great.

Natural remedy for gout that works really well though: reduce alcohol consumption.


----------



## kadmium (28/11/20)

BrewLizard said:


> Ginger has some anti-emetic effects. That's about it.
> 
> Pineapple juice and celery have no effect. Ginger and garlic have absolutely zero effect on the intensity or duration of a cold. High dose zinc has been shown to perhaps reduce the duration of a cold by 1 day, but the risk of permanent ageusia/anosmia pretty much outweighs that benefit.
> 
> ...


Sounds like something Big Pharma would say... trying to keep the perpetual motion machines at bay! Nah jokes, 100% you are probably right. I don't think it really does much, but it makes me feel better and I avoid cold and flu medicines as much as possible. 

I'm in no way anti science or medicine, traditional medicine has been used for thousands of years and people used to live to the ripe old age of childbirth so yes, modern medicine has done leaps and bounds for people. 

I'm just saying that if OP found that taking ginger and not changing anything else and it anecdotally works for him then that's great. 

I assume you are in the medical field most likely a GP etc, and would take your advice 100% for instance I take a puffer for Asthma cause I don't think rhino horns and turmeric will fix it. But at the same time, some things just truly cannot be explained by science. Like contrails or 5G


----------



## Vini2ton (28/11/20)

Papaya, cherries, tumeric, ginger etc. Might as well light the incense and start chanting with crystals placed strategically aligned with the rising of moon and venus. It's a serious affliction that over time can cause serious problems. That colgout makes you feel like "a poisoned pup", but it works. If you have diminished kidney function, allopurinol can be an issue. Good luck with it mate.


----------



## Klosey (28/11/20)

Well I suffer from Gout and something I understand is that effects different people with regard to food, alcohol and lifestyle. From my point of view I use a drug on rare occasions called Indocin. Hardly use it but it works when required. Only one day at a time!


----------



## Andy Graham (28/11/20)

brisie said:


> Was diagnosed about 4 years ago and only took colchicine pills that are a pain to take.
> Anyway I've been caught out and stuck in Cambodia since January this year where we have to go the bar every night and drink 50 to 75 cent schooners until late the gout was starting to take it's toll my ankles and feet.
> A Khmer friend got me on to sliced ginger in a mug with boiling water and drink. I've just started putting it with the 3 in 1 coffee which tastes surprisingly good.
> I've got 5 mates in the same boat here and all are saying it's clearing up after about 4 days of having one or more cups a day. Mine hasn't returned since I've been doing this. However it will return if I stop taking it for a few days.
> ...





Vini2ton said:


> Allopurinol, at a rate prescribed by a doctor after having your uric acid levels checked. Can still get attacks but not as severe as red-hot football-foot. Kidney stones are the most dangerous issue I believe. A few AFDs might help. It's a prick of thing.


Yep allopurinol is the ticket. Tried colchinine ,celery seeds, cherry juice etc none worked. Doctor put me on allopurinol but gout came back big time. Back to doctor. Dose too high, which aggravates gout. Hmmmm, had to go cold turkey for 3 weeks, on advice. Started on half strength allopurinol. That was 5 to 6 years ago. 2 or 3 times per year I get an ankle or knee pain. Ok, back to doc. Melanoxican prescribed. Two tabs when gout hits and job done.That has been my experience. At 70, it works for me. Do have an ADF once per week. Not so bad. How this provides encouragement. Forget all that plant based stuff. Does not work, ex kept for the grower and retailer.
regards,
Andy


----------



## hillbillybreweries (29/11/20)

other thing that can help reduce uric acid levels is Apple Cider Vinegar. One teaspoon in water twice a day. Beside alcohol there are foods that all add to increasing it over safe levels. Some medications add to levels as well.


----------



## BrewLizard (29/11/20)

[Citation needed]


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/11/20)

When I got gout in my thumbs I eliminated grapefruit, and haven't had a problem since though I really miss the grapefruit. Got a tree which seems perpetually full of them.





Really sweet too.


----------



## Grmblz (29/11/20)

Basta*d.


----------



## scomet (29/11/20)

Wait till you get gout in your hip or your spine!! then you'll start to learn how to manage it properly.....


----------



## Grmblz (29/11/20)

I thought gout was something you got in your ankle/foot?


----------



## The7 (30/11/20)

Grmblz said:


> ADF: Australian Defence Force
> AFD: Alcohol Free Day.
> Two very different things.



Haha! 
Sorry for my dyslexia, I cant even blame excess consumption for that typo


----------



## zoigl (30/11/20)

My understanding is that purines as found in beans, shell fish and preserved meats should be avoided if one is suffering from gout, as well as alcohol.


----------



## scomet (30/11/20)

Grmblz said:


> I thought gout was something you got in your ankle/foot?


Hi Grmblz, if your lucky thats where you get it, as stated before it’s a very serious condition that can strike any joint in your body (I know) Understanding correct medical intervention that works for 'YOU' is critical if you get severe attacks, I dont think our modern life style helps and drinking our beautiful beer. It’s a condition people joke about, but its not!
I think all drugs carry a degree of risk but laying in bed screaming with gout in your hip is not an option, for me anyway….


----------



## Willigofasta (30/11/20)

This is a somewhat simplistic explanation but the most natural remedy for gout is an adequate intake of water. Historically it was assumed that alcohol and rich foods caused gout directly. Leaving alcohol aside for a moment, certain foods, it is true, are high in purines (the building blocks of uric acid: think game meats, organ meats, tinned fish etc). Your body needs to be able to get rid of those purines. Some folks are, unfortunately, genetically over-efficient at producing uric acid through metabolic processes ( simplistically referred to as over-producers). Others might have reduced kidney function and not adequately eliminate the uric acid from their bodies (likewise referred to as under-excreters). 
Regardless, the amount of uric acid in your blood and thence your joint fluid eventually exceeds its solubility and it precipitates out of solution into needle like crystals which cause severe, painful inflammation in the affected joints (commonly but by no means exclusively, the big toe) and possibly other nasty things like kidney stones. Aside from those drugs and other (arguably) popular remedies mentioned above which either hamper metabolic conversion of purines to uric acid (like allopurinol) or increase the rate of excretion through the kidneys (like colchicine) the other critical factor is fluid intake. 
Most people, gout sufferers or not, do not drink sufficient water. Those with gout don't drink enough water to keep the uric acid concentration in their joint fluids below the level at which uric acid precipitates out of solution. Alcohol, coffee and tea are diuretics and cause the body to excret more water than the amount which was imbibed in the first place. Who hasn't woken up with a dry mouth and dark yellow urine after a beer or three?
Historically alcohol (or coffee etc) was often considered incorrectly to be the culprit but it was in fact the dehydration caused by drinking alcohol and eating salty foods without adequate water replacement. 
Water, simple, cheap and natural but not necessarily effective in all cases. Allopurinol, colchicine and other prescribed remedies will always have their place in gout management.


----------



## grandadrob (1/12/20)

I have been on 300 mg allopurinol for 35 years, no attacks for over 10 years (touches wood).


----------



## Adbrewer (4/12/20)

Regular fasting apparently increases uric acid levels as well. I haven't had one gout attack since I stopped fasting. This may be helpful to some - interested to see if any sufferers also fast. Tried Indocid - didnt work, Colchicine worked for me but had to take it early. Regular Allopurinol has also worked for me. Its a wretched thing and is more common than most think from what I've heard.


----------

